# ISO 12w rod



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

New to the forum but looking for a 12w rod. Anyone have an extra laying around they wanna trade or sell? Don't want to drop any serious money as it will mainly sit under the gunnels.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

I would suggest looking at a TFO TiCRX. They have a solid reputation as a tarpon whip, and have a lifetime warranty with $25 no questions asked repair/replacement. And a 1/4 of the price of high end, and it is a decent caster as well.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a TFO BVK 12 wt I will sell for $200. I don't think I have ever used it, it might even still have the plastic on the handle. If I did use it I only lawn cast it.

I'm in Orange Beach but the rod is in Georgia. I can have it here Thursday it you let me know by Tuesday.

PM me if you are interested.


----------

